#  Krankheiten >   Schmerzen unterhalb des Schlüsselbeins auf der linken S >

## bibiracing

Hallo zusammen, 
seit vorgestern Abend plagen mich immer wieder stechende Schmerzen einen Fingerbreit unter Dem Schlüsselbein auf der Halsseite. Gestern als ich gestanden hab, hat sich der Schmerz bis in die Hand gezogen. Bei fast allen Bewegungen hab ich ein ganz böses stechen, selbst beim tief einatmen oder Husten. Der Schmerz bleibt aber auf der Vorderseite, also geht nicht zum Rücken. Hab am Anfang Voltaren genommen und seit gestern benutze ich die Kytta Wärme-Salbe. Leider komme ich heute und morgen nicht zum Arzt. Habt ihr vielleicht eine Idee was das sein könnte? Druckschmerz hab ich genau am Hals unter dem Schlüssenbeinknochen. Drück ich da drauf, dann schmerzt es ohne Ende. 
Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen,
LG, Bianca

----------


## GreenViper2912

Hallo! 
Wie sind denn die Schmerzen aufgetreten? Hattest du eine besondere Belastung vorher gehabt? (Stärkere Anstrengung des Armes, Viel Über Kopf Arbeiten) Ist das die erste Episode oder hattest du das schon öfter mal?
An Ursachen gibt es viel zu viel mögliches, das kann von Halswirbelsäulenbeschwerden bis über Halsrippen (angeborene zusätzliche Rippen) hin zu Lungenerkrankungen reichen. Als Tip könntest du mal nach einem Thoracic Outlet Syndrom googlen und schauen, ob die angegebenen Beschreibungen zu deinen Symptomen passen könnten. 
Ursächlich ist ein Behandlungsratschlag zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt schwierig, mit der Schmerzsalbe oder oralen Schmerzmitteln (Voltaren, Ibuprofen) machst du erstmal nichts verkehrt. 
Sollten Symptome wie Luftnot oder ähnliches hinzukommen solltest du unbedingt sofort einen Arzt aufsuchen. 
Ich wünsche gute Besserung,
Viele Grüße, Dominic

----------


## bibiracing

Hallo Dominic, 
es kam plötzlich am Dienstag Abend. Hab nicht anderes gemacht als sonst auch. Arbeite beim Tierarzt, da heb ich auch viel, aber am Dienstag war nicht so viel los. Nein, solche Probleme hatte ich bislang noch nie. Wie die Schmerzen angefangen haben, dass ist eine gute Frage. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, hatte ich am Anfang Schmerzen auf der linken Seite. Richtig deuten konnte ich es erst am nächsten tag auf der Arbeit. Da hatte ich dann aber auch das Problem das mein ganzer Arm schwer wurde und es weh tat wie Sau. Hab dann mal geschaut ob ich einen Druckpunkt finde und das war dann auch der Fall wie oben beschrieben. Heute habe ich mir noch Wärmepflaster geholt und gleich eins drauf gemacht, weil beim Tierarzt mit Salbe ist schon schlecht in dem Bereich. Jetzt ist es wieder runter. Schmerzen habe ich nach wie vor noch mal sehr extrem, dann mal wieder weniger, auch wenn ich nur da sitze und nix mach. Wenn ich den Arm jetzt nach vorne beuge zieht sich der Schmerz Richtung Achselhöhle/Schulterblatt. 
Ich werde mal danach googlen und wenn alles nix hilft, geh ich am Samstag dann ins Krankenhaus.... 
Lg, Bianca

----------


## bibiracing

> Hallo Dominic, 
> es kam plötzlich am Dienstag Abend. Hab nicht anderes gemacht als sonst auch. Arbeite beim Tierarzt, da heb ich auch viel, aber am Dienstag war nicht so viel los. Nein, solche Probleme hatte ich bislang noch nie. Wie die Schmerzen angefangen haben, dass ist eine gute Frage. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, hatte ich am Anfang Schmerzen auf der linken Seite. Richtig deuten konnte ich es erst am nächsten tag auf der Arbeit. Da hatte ich dann aber auch das Problem das mein ganzer Arm schwer wurde und es weh tat wie Sau. Hab dann mal geschaut ob ich einen Druckpunkt finde und das war dann auch der Fall wie oben beschrieben. Heute habe ich mir noch Wärmepflaster geholt und gleich eins drauf gemacht, weil beim Tierarzt mit Salbe ist schon schlecht in dem Bereich. Jetzt ist es wieder runter. Schmerzen habe ich nach wie vor noch mal sehr extrem, dann mal wieder weniger, auch wenn ich nur da sitze und nix mach. Wenn ich den Arm jetzt nach vorne beuge zieht sich der Schmerz Richtung Achselhöhle/Schulterblatt. 
> Ich werde mal danach googlen und wenn alles nix hilft, geh ich am Samstag dann ins Krankenhaus.... 
> Lg, Bianca

 Also den Kopf kann ich problemlos nach hinten und nach recht neigen, wenn ich ihn nach links drehe, kommt ab und an mal ein ziehen wenn ich das Kinn auf die Brust runterstreck, zieht es wie Hölle im Schlüsselbein, wo da genau kann ich nicht sagen, fühlt sich an als ob es direkt mittig unter dem Schlüsselbein ist.

----------


## GreenViper2912

aus der Ferne ist die genaue Beurteilung leider schwierig... die geschilderten Beschwerden deuten schon auf eine Irritation des Gefäß - Nerven - Bündels des linken Armes hin, welcher Ursache auch immer, es kann sich auch um ein Gefäßproblem handeln, aber auch eine harmlose funktionelle Störung ist möglich, jedoch sollten dann die Schmerzen schnell besser und in keinem Fall schlimmer werden.
 Sollten die Schmerzen bis zum Wochenende nicht besser werden, empfehle ich schnellstmöglich die Vorstellung im Krankenhaus oder bei deinem Orthopäden.
Bis dahin solltest du dich eher schonen und nicht zuviel heben. :Peinlichkeit: 
Ich wünsche gute Besserung,
Viele Grüße, Dominic

----------


## GreenViper2912

> Also den Kopf kann ich problemlos nach hinten und nach recht neigen, wenn ich ihn nach links drehe, kommt ab und an mal ein ziehen wenn ich das Kinn auf die Brust runterstreck, zieht es wie Hölle im Schlüsselbein, wo da genau kann ich nicht sagen, fühlt sich an als ob es direkt mittig unter dem Schlüsselbein ist.

 Bei diesen Bewegungen wird der Raum des Gefäß - Nerven - Bündels durch Muskelkontraktionen und einfach durch Komprimieren weiter eingeengt und der Schmerz ausgelöst. Auch die Schmerzlokalisation passt hierzu. Zur Ursachenklärung kann ich dir aus der Ferne leider nicht helfen  :Sad:

----------


## bibiracing

ich werde nicht drum rum kommen und morgen ins KH latschen. Trotz Wärmepflaster und nachtüber Salbe, keinerlei Verbesserung eher noch Verschlechterung da es mittlerweile auch am Schultergelenk ziemlich schmerzt. Wenn ich morgen was raus bekomme, sag ich nochmal bescheid. ich danke euch für euren Rat. 
LG, Bianca

----------


## bibiracing

So ihr Lieben, 
bin grad vom Krankenhaus wieder gekommen und bin genauso schlau wie vorher nur das ich weiß, dass schonmal nix gebrochen ist. Der Arzt denkt, dass es eine Zerrung des M. pectoralis ist. Ist sich aber nicht sicher, da auch eine Verengung der Nerven oder so sein kann. Er meinte wenn es bis Montag nicht besser wird soll ich mal zum Orthopäden latschen. Hat mich jetzt freundlicherweise mit drei ibo 400 verarztet. 
Wer interesse hat, dem schreibe ich gerne noch den Kurzbericht vom Arzt. 
LG, Bibi

----------


## GreenViper2912

das bringt uns ja jetzt auch wirklich nicht weiter  :Sad: . Dass etwas gebrochen ist, war ja auch nach deinen Angaben eher nicht zu erwarten. Aber wenn der Schmerz sich jetzt in die Schulter mit verlagert hat, wäre auch eine Neuralgische Schulteramyotrophie denkbar, vor allem, wenn du mittlerweile oder über das Wochenende eine Muskelschwäche beim Abspreizen des Armes bemerken solltest. 
Aber ich denke, wenn ja ein Röntgenbild gemacht wurde, sollte auch eine Halsrippe oder eine tumoröse Knochenveränderung als Ursache auszuschließen sein.
Eine einfache Pectoralis Zerrung ist meiner Meinung nach als eher unwahrscheinlich einzustufen, die Schmerzen bei der Kopfbewegung oder das vorübergehende Schweregefühl des Armes können damit nicht einfach so erklärt werden.
Wir werden sehen, was die Zeit weiter bringt, 
Vg, Dominic

----------


## bibiracing

Hallo Dominic, 
ich hoffe der Orthopäde ist morgen genauso gut wie du. Nicht das ich wieder so einen Arzt ab bekomme wie im Krankenhaus. Seit gestern Abend felht mir die Hebekraft, hab gestern eine Sechserpack 0,5 Flaschen hoch gehoben und wäre fast gestorben dabei.Der Schmerz hat sie durch den ganzen Oberarm gezogen und jetzt ist es ja auch noch im Schulterbereich/Gelenk. Mal gucken was morgen gefunden wird. Berichte dann mal wieder.
lg, Bibi

----------


## bibiracing

Grüß dich Dominic, 
also war ebend bei dem Orthopäden. Erstmal durfte ich eine Stunde warten, dann hat er kurz geftagt was los ist.
Ich hab angefangen zu reden, wollte ihm erklären was die Woche so war. Als ich ihm dann gesagt hab, dass die Schmerzen seit gestern Abend im Schultergelenk sitzen, hat er meinen Arm hoch genommen und auf eine Stelle gedrückt. Da wäre ich fast zusammen gebrochen, so weh getan hat das. Er meinte es wäre eine Entzündung der Bizepssehne und hat mir 2 Spritzen verpasst. Also Behandlungsdauer grad mal 10 min. Jetzt tut der Arm richtig weh, aber ich glaub des ist normal. Jetzt weiß ich auch, warum unsere Tiere immer eine Vollnarkose bekommen, wenn wir Cortison ins Gelenk spritzen. Kann das sein das der mir auch Cortison gespritzt hat? Hab ihn dann noch gefragt wie es ausschaut mit arbeiten. Er meinte, dass müsste ich dann selbst entscheiden....Ich liebe diese Antwort. Morgen geh ich nomma zum HA und lass mich noch einen Tag krank schreiben. Hast du noch einen Rat für mich, was ich noch machen kann, damit des schnell wieder weg geht? 
LG, Bianca

----------

